# golf/activities march 9 myrtle beach



## robtug (Jan 29, 2007)

Going to myrtle beach in march 9, 2007 for a week with family (kids 16,14,1 yr old). This is the first trip. Would like to know any must play golf courses and value golf courses. Staying at sheraton broadway. How about any boat trips? Which 1s would you recommend? Is weather reasonable for golf/beach?
Any other must do things in myrtle beach. Thanks all for you suggestions in advance.:whoopie:


----------



## btcctomtb (Jan 29, 2007)

Myrtle Beach National Kings North Course is a must play but does cost a few $$. If your a long baller you must play Wicked Stick (John Daly's Course). Check Indian Wells if you like the courses tight with a lot of water and Possum trot for a really fun course. Golf prices shoud be pretty reasonable during that time. You an buy golf packages at myrtlebeach.com.


----------



## JLB (Jan 30, 2007)

I get a Myrtle Beach golfing specials email every now and then.

If you will drop me an email, I will forward it on if I get one in the near future.


----------



## brobinso (Jan 31, 2007)

I go to MB every year for a week in the fall.  Any of the Legends courses are top notch.  My favorite is Moorland.


----------



## JLB (Jan 31, 2007)

I see my favorite little efloridagolf has expanded their Special Offers to other states:

http://www.esouthcarolinagolf.com/SpecialOffers.asp

These recharge the first day of the month, and today being the last day of the month there should be more tomorrow.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 1, 2007)

Though it has been a number of years----I have made two golf trips to MB.

I see that today, esouthcarolina has some MB courses that are 4-play (including cart) for $120----or $30 per outing.

Of those listed, from what I know or have heard, I'd suggest Avocet, Falcon, and Wicked Stick.

Tee it High---let it Fly!
Pat


----------



## brobinso (Feb 1, 2007)

The Wildwings Resort (Avocet, Falcon, Hummingbird, etc.) is scaling way back.  They will only have one course open.  Can't recall which one.


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 1, 2007)

The Wildwing course that is still open is basically the old Avocet, but I am not sure what they call it now. I played that in November and it was in good shape.

As posted above, any of the Legends courses are great, but will be a little more on the pricey side than not. My favorite is Heathland.

My favorite course so far in MB is World Tour. It is a compilation of famous holes from around the world. It will however set you back over $100.

As far as value, there are many good courses. Wicked Stick is usually fairly inexpensive except for peak times (you are on the edge of the peak season). River Oaks is a pretty nice inexpensive course as is Waterway Hills.

I tried to keep the list above to courses that are within 10-15 minutes of Sheraton Broadway.

Cant help you with boating.

As for weather, it is hit or miss. While I wouldn't expect to much beach weather, you could get luck. I have been to Myrtle in March when the temp. was in the 50's and when it was in the 80's.

There are a ton of things to do in the area of Sheraton Broadway. I'm sure you'll have a good time.


----------



## robtug (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you all for some great info. Keep it coming. I am getting my list down. I have checked out esouthcarolina.com...I found few myrtle beach course listed not many. Any other discount web sites?


----------



## robtug (Feb 1, 2007)

A lot of the listings on esouthcarolina.com say not valid in march and april. I guess they must be peak months.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 2, 2007)

www.myrtlebeachlive.com           Lots of ideas here. Have a great trip.


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a MB golf email today.  If anyone wants it, send me an email and I will forward it to you.


----------



## thezinfan (Feb 10, 2007)

Tidewater and Glen Dornach are really nice.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a book "The insiders guide to Myrtle Beach"   If you send me an email with your address, I will mail it to you.  

lzcarlson@msn.com


----------



## ocowner (Feb 13, 2007)

Try these:

www.mbga.com
www.playmyrtlebeach.com
www.grandstrandgolfassociation.com
www.classicgolfgroup.com


----------



## robtug (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you all for great advice. About 3 weeks left. Can't wait to swing my clubs.
Fore


----------



## robtug (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone played arcadian shores or grande dunes golf club? Any comments regarding either/or course. These 2 are the only ones I see that have deal for march at esouthcarolinagolf.com.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

See if this is anything:

Myrtle Beach Golf Directors is your Myrtle Beach connection. 1-877-480-4653 (GOLF)


----------



## toofine46 (Feb 25, 2007)

robtug said:


> Going to myrtle beach in march 9, 2007 for a week with family (kids 16,14,1 yr old). This is the first trip. Would like to know any must play golf courses and value golf courses. Staying at sheraton broadway. How about any boat trips? Which 1s would you recommend? Is weather reasonable for golf/beach?
> Any other must do things in myrtle beach. Thanks all for you suggestions in advance.:whoopie:



Have done Myrtle many times.  One of the best bets is to get a Grand Strand Golf Association card  www.gsga.com
You can get a week membership, one month menbership or a yearly menbershiip.  Yearly, what we get is good for you and 3 other golfers at selected course at great discount.  We go in early Nov and March.  
Never paid more than $39.00 for golf with cart included.
Played Arcadian Shores a couple of years ago, it's on the card.  Just an average golf course but it is right beside the Tanger OUtlet Mall, women shopped (to our chagrin) and we golfed. 
The have a neat little system there where you record your score after the hole on a little box. When you reach the club house your score is posted with others playing that day. You can see how you compare. 
I would suggest Quail Creek if cost is a factor.  It is owned by Carolina Costal University and the students to all the work on the course and pro shop as part of their training. 
With the GSGA card  $30.00 including cart.  A great deal and a nice well kept course. 

We're there for the month of March this year.   Going to play lots of golf.
For seniors there is a $38.00 Seniors booklet that also gets great course rates.   Must be 55 years I think.

Also If you own a TS in Myrtle you can get a membership with the Myrtle Beach Golf Association for great rates as well.


----------



## toofine46 (Feb 25, 2007)

toofine46 said:


> Have done Myrtle many times.  One of the best bets is to get a Grand Strand Golf Association card  www.gsga.com
> You can get a week membership, one month menbership or a yearly menbershiip.  Yearly, what we get is good for you and 3 other golfers at selected course at great discount.  We go in early Nov and March.
> Never paid more than $39.00 for golf with cart included.
> Played Arcadian Shores a couple of years ago, it's on the card.  Just an average golf course but it is right beside the Tanger OUtlet Mall, women shopped (to our chagrin) and we golfed.
> ...




NOTE: GSGA website changed:  www.grandstandgolfassociation.com


----------



## robtug (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you Toofine,
 That seems like a way to go. I was getting real disappointed because I couldn't find any deals/coupons. Even esouthcarolinagolf does not have ANY coupons for March. Even though I am going to be playing alone, I think its worth paying $25 to get golf deals. I think $50 or under with discount card, I should be able to get 3-4 rounds in 1 week. I guess better start planning which courses to play.


----------

